# A3 Zoned Site



## KS1 (6 Mar 2012)

A site has come up for sale near to where we live. This site is A3 zoned. I lived in the A3 zoned area for approx 2 years when I was a small boy. We currently own a 3 bed semi-d and have 2 kids. Could anyone advise if there is any hope of us getting planning on this site or are we too far off meeting the conditions. We live in Cork.


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Mar 2012)

honestly it will be difficult, if you wish to spend a fee quid to check, employ a local architect or arch tech to assess your situation and prepare a brief document on your behalf outlining your local needs/ sf1 form, be honest and expect the worst. I do this type of work regularly and it can be really heart breaking where couples get their hopes up. simply put A3 zoning is reserved for farming & associated rural uses with the 7 year rule and your existing house ownership messing you up (btw do you work locally?).


----------



## KS1 (6 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Neither I nor my wife work locally. We both commute about 30mins to work. I presume this is a bad thing.


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Mar 2012)

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------

